# Whale swallows kayakers.



## IKE (Jul 2, 2022)

1 min. & 40 sec.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 2, 2022)

Thanks that is an amazing video!

Jonah has nothing on those kayakers!


----------



## RubyK (Jul 2, 2022)

Thankfully, the whale spit them out!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 2, 2022)

_*whoa!!*_


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 3, 2022)

Whew, what a lucky break they had. I noticed the kayaker close by hardly moved away, he must think he is bullet proof.


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Oh my goodness.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2022)

IKE said:


> 1 min. & 40 sec.


whaaaat ?... A Whale swallows 2 people and a kayak.. and everybody else casually carry on in their little boats and their surfboards watching.....like nothing is happening?.. No-one tries to get the H outta there.. how very odd!! hmmm..  not sure I believe this.. was this ever in the media ?


----------

